# New ShadowCast coming to Cocoa, Fl



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Just left the Ankona shop and after spending some time on the water with Mel this morning I put my deposit down on a new ShadowCast 16. It will be seafoam with a moon dust top deck. I have a Yami 25hp 2 stroke that I will be putting on the back. I am keeping the boat as simple as I can but I am adding the cooler grab bar with a tan Yeti 45 and probably a birdsall tm mount. My grab bar won't be powder coated and it will have a cross bar to mount a back rest to and possibly a gps down the road.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Great color choices. I have the same on my SUV 17. You will love it.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

welcome to the family! i cant wait to see it finished!

that little 9.9 can push that thing!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the family! Lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great color combo! Congrats!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Talked to Mel today and it looks like I should have my new Shadowcast within 2 weeks. Maybe as early as next weekend. Woooooo hooooo. I did change my color combo a little. I went with the Deadgrass green for the hull and stayed with Moondust for the inside and tiller console. Maybe I wont be able to see the stains so much from the water in the St. Johns River backcountry so bad.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fishfreek-

I'm located in Satellite Beach but work in Cocoa and would love to check out your ShadowCast when you get it finished as I'm interested in that skiff also. Maybe we can work something out???


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Tgaud, I will let you know when I get it. I am in Ireland right now doing some fly fishing so I am not bugging Mel but I am hoping to get it soon.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Right On!....Please let me know because I would love to check it out to save me a trip down there.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Sláinte... and happy Beltaine.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Go raibh maith agaibh and linte daingean


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Going down Saturday to pick up my new Shadowcast. I hope to have some speed numbers by Sunday with a 2008 Yamaha 25 hp 2 stroke on it. Any other info or numbers anyone is looking for.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

How was the fishing in Éire?


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see some pics !


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

> How was the fishing in Éire?


The first couple of days it was about 40 degrees and the fishing was pretty good. Once the temp. started coming up the fish shut off.


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I sent Mel my deposit to get in line for an SUV17 about the same time you gave Mel yours, but I think a Shadowcast may fit me better. I now run a Mowdy S10 scooter with 30 Tohatsu mounted high in a tunnel.

I have a brand new Merc/Tohatsu 25 two stroke sitting in my shop waiting on a boat.

I am in Texas and cannot just run down to demo one, so as you might imagine I am very interested in your impressions of your new boat and have several questions.

Others have said that the poling draft in about 4 to 5 inches, is that your experience with the 25 on the back?

How is the bow to stern balance with the weight of the 25? 

What prop are you running? 3? 4? cup?

How high is your motor mounted to take advantage of the tunnel?

Do you think you will be adding a jackplate and/or tabs in the future?

What top speed are you getting and how slow can you plane? With one person? With two people? 

How shallow can you run? Hard bottom? Soft bottom?

How many boat lengths and what water depth are required to get up on plane? With one person? With two people?

Are you getting blow out on sharp turns?

Sorry for so many questions and thanks in advance for letting me demo your boat long distance.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Mel called this evening he is putting the last of the gel coat on tomorrow so I can pick it up Sunday. One more day......... I can't wait.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Scoot boat, Not a problem on the questions. I will answer them as quick as I can.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Contrats FishFreek, that shadowcast looks like a sweet skiff. I'm anxious to hear some numbers and see some pics.
I set up an appointment to meet with Mel next Saturday to demo the shadowcast. Hopefully if all goes well I will have one on order next week!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

el9surf, I knew when I walked up and saw the first one sitting out front of the shop that that was the one. Bigger and wider than a gheenoe and still rated for the small fuel efficient motors that I wanted to use. Good luck with yours.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For the money that the used Low Tides and Gladesman's cost I was thinking for a few thousand extra why not get a brand new boat with a motor under warranty. Plus it's wider than a gheenoe and has the full front and back deck. Post some pictures up when you get a chance please!

If you need someone to help you break it in let me know. I'm used to being on the poling tower all day.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Got a couple pics today I will get more in a couple days.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

> If you need someone to help you break it in let me know. I'm used to being on the poling tower all day.


I haven't bought my.push pole or anything yet but you are more than welcome to join me or just come take a look. I was thinking about running out to mullet lake park this week.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

What motor is that, a 25hp? How's it run with thAt?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes thats a 25hp 2 stroke with stock prop. I didn't get much running time today but I can say it was fast. I was exremely happy with the performance.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the color combo on that ShadowCast. Great looking skiff!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking boat, I'm starting to think that will be the perfect boat. 
I have a push pole to bring along. Probalby just need some holders to keep in in place while running. 

As for mullet lake park, I'm in Sanford so it's only 15 min from my house. Just let me know.....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it take a short shaft motor? 

I found a used short shaft tohatsu 25 2 stroke for a decent price.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Stopped by the shop today and got to see this skiff in person. The color combo is AWESOME!! Congrats.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

out-cast, It was nice meeting you and your family today


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

was there early sat and saw it. awesome little skiff

good luck


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

what was the top end speed? any videos? we need more info!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> what was the top end speed? any videos? we need more info!


21.4 mph WOT with a 9.8 Tohatsu with a minimal load. SKinny Dippin' is working with one and a 25 Merc 2 stroke.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the rear facing rod holders vs forward, this is one sweet skiff
How come no one has posted numbers with the 25 yet?!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

> I like the rear facing rod holders vs forward, this is one sweet skiff
> How come no one has posted numbers with the 25 yet?!



I really like the rear facing rod holders too. I will post some numbers with the 25 soon. It has been storming every afternoon since I picked it up.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

fish,
what prop are you running on your yammi?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

The stock 3 blade that came on it 9 7/8 x 11 1/4


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

fishfreak,
Thanks for meeting up with me on Friday. I went out today and placed an order on a shadowcast. 

For those wondering the boat is super quick to plane and ran great with the 25. I think the numbers were up around 28mph or so, although it felt a bit faster.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

It was nice meeting you Friday. I know you will enjoy your Shadowcast. 

It probably was a little faster than the GPS on my phone measured it. I checked it against my car today and it was like 3 MPH off. So that would put us running at 30 / 31 MPH. I am really satisfied with the performance up to now.


----------



## asrrussell (Mar 14, 2012)

My skiff will be the same colors except my tiller console will be dead grass green and black grab bar and black poling platform with a 20 honda. Is there room to put a birdsall trolling motor mount next to the platform for pole and troll zones?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Caught this out of the new Shadowcast and 6 more just like him.









heres a couple pics of the boat in the water.




























This was the first that I actually had a chance to spend much time on the boat. With two people in the boat I was able to pole in 5" of water. It floated across 3" with both of standing towards the center. Running wot again I got 31 mph with two people. It really didn't change with only one person in the boat, just moved the gear to the front. I am very impressed with this not so little skiff. I poled for about 2 hours with a makeshift pvc pole and it was so easy. I dont have much experience poling but this was easy.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great color combo - best of luck. Question: it looks light in the bow? Is it out of the water or is it just an optical illusion due to water color?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

It's an optical illusion. The bow sits great in the water. We don't get much pretty blue water around here so that was the best I could do.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i just dont understand why no one has expanded on the tunnel aspect of this boat. For example, how shallow it runs? Thats what a true tunnel hull comes down to. So Lets hear it? How shallow will she run.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I am still looking for a place to see how shallow it will run. Where I live almost everywhere is part of a manatee zone for 1000' from shore so the water depth is 2 or 3 ft deep by the time I can get on a plane.. I am not willing to get a ticket for an experiment. 
I bought the boat because of it's size and that it would be economical to run. The tunnel was not a concern leading to my purchase. I am sure that one of these days I will get a chance to test the tunnel but for now I am very happy.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

EZPZ. Just put in at Sykes Creek boat ramp off of 520. Head south under the bridge and run the western shore. Let us know how it goes from there...


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool. I will get down there as soon as I can.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

> I am still looking for a place to see how shallow it will run. Where I live almost everywhere is part of a manatee zone for 1000' from shore so the water depth is 2 or 3 ft deep by the time I can get on a plane.. I am not willing to get a ticket for an experiment.
> I bought the boat because of it's size and that it would be economical to run. The tunnel was not a concern leading to my purchase. I am sure that one of these days I will get a chance to test the tunnel but for now I am very happy.



The tunnel is not going to help you to run shallow unless you have a jack plate and cupped prop or at least maximize it.

This is a more aggressive set-up then the ShadowCast, but you get the idea.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The tunnel on it is not as pronounced as the pathfinder pictured above.

I have attached a picture of the tunnel and prop from FishFreeks boat below. The top of his prop close to even with the roof of the tunnel. By eyeball measurement he had about 7-8" of lower unit that sat below the bottom of the hull. He can chime in, I didn't pay attention to the mounting position on the motor. He might have a few higher settings to mount the motor.










I also have a shadowcast on order. The tunnel was not a huge selling point for me either. Since I will have the tunnel what would need to be done to utilize it? 
Cupped prop, jack plate and a nose cone? 

The transom is alredy at 17 inches to get the prop up. It's a small boat and sensitive to weight distribution, I would think a jackplate wouldn't help things. The idea is to pole skinny so I woudn't want to push the weight even further back increasing draft. What are your thoughts? Running in less than a foot of water isn't really my idea of fun anyways. I don't like the thought of being ejected from the boat.....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

This has a lot of good info:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235777190


On my skiff I have a manual jack plate with 4 3/4" of setback which allows me raise my motor's cavitation plate 5 1/4" above the bottom of the hull w/a cupped prop. 

I'm able to run faster, shallower and more efficient.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, a tunnel hull boat will sit deeper, or tend to squat more, in the water than a regular boat due to having less surface area in the stern to float on. The purpose of the tunnel is to help you run shallower not float shallower.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

True tunnels remove floatation from the rear of the boat.  Mel obviously went with a more mild "pocket" tunnel to avoid many of the negatives of having a tunnel while being able to market the tunnel in this boat.

I'd like to add that many small boat owners are now realizing that a cupped prop is not necessary with the right power to weight ration.  In fact, my experience is that a surface piercing prop with a tunnel will get you up shallower than a cupped prop due to its ability to grab while being partially submerged...  just a lot slower to plain.  The most important part about getting up shallow to me is to make sure your boat is level and isn't going to pop a huge wheelie and drop the prop down like a hydraulic stinger on the back of a bulldozer.

Basically, we need someone to order a ShadowCast with an Atlas Microjacker and hopefully with power tilt AND trim tabs! And tell us all about it!!! I can't believe Ankona hasn't done this themselves yet... oh wait yeah I can they already have too many orders for this cool little boat to do any more testing...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

> True tunnels remove floatation from the rear of the boat.  Mel obviously went with a more mild "pocket" tunnel to avoid many of the negatives of having a tunnel while being able to market the tunnel in this boat.
> 
> I'd like to add that many small boat owners are now realizing that a cupped prop is not necessary with the right power to weight ration.  In fact, my experience is that a surface piercing prop with a tunnel will get you up shallower than a cupped prop due to its ability to grab while being partially submerged...  just a lot slower to plain.  The most important part about getting up shallow to me is to make sure your boat is level and isn't going to pop a huge wheelie and drop the prop down like a hydraulic stinger on the back of a bulldozer.
> 
> Basically, we need someone to order a ShadowCast with an Atlas Microjacker and hopefully with power tilt AND trim tabs!  And tell us all about it!!!  I can't believe Ankona hasn't done this themselves yet... oh wait yeah I can they already have too many orders for this cool little boat to do any more testing...




Good points, but then you would have 200lbs plus on the transom which is way too much IMO for this skiff.

IMO, the way to set this up and to maximize it's performance, keep it's poling draft @5", have good hole shot and keep it simple. 

*Bob's mini manual jack plate
*S.S. 3 blade cupped prop
*Motor that weighs less then 120lbs.
*Bob's cavitation plate or tabs


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ remote mounted water pickup and surface piercing prop


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to add my 2 cents worth, only because I have experience with a pocket tunnel. 

Look at the hull running angle of the ShadowCast...



















Look at the distance from the transom to the intersection of the keel line with the surface of the water.
Carry that angle aft and look at where the draft is when running on plane.
The top of the pocket tunnel is below the surface of the natural water level, not above.
Hold a straight edge up to your monitor and carry the water level from the keel intersect
back to the transom. Hull draft on plane is the same as, or more than, when at rest.
A pocket tunnel does not create a hump above the natural water level,
it is simply a channel that allows the natural water level to be carried aft
from the point of intersection with the keel to the transom.
A pocket tunnel along with a cupped prop allows a stock outboard to be mounted
3 to 4 inches higher than it would be on a non-pocketed hull.
The idea being that the pocket tunnel is a replacement for a jackplate.
A component that is an integral part of the hull, that does not have to be bolted on.

Go ahead, ask me how I know all this... 

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/PocketTunnel


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

I like this feedback... Brett, thanks for posting those links! Adding those scallops to the inside of the tunnel... wow well done sir. Did you ever test setback to see if that allowed you to raise your motor more? You've proven that cupped prop worked wonders... I'm liking your cavatation plate as well...

Now let's say you also took BrazilNut's advice and went with a manual jack plate (and stayed with a manual tilt motor). I like that idea because I think the manual plate would give you some set-back to get the motor up even more to really use that pocket. What does everyone else think?

Of course with a short boat like this you'd want extra weight up front like the aluminum tank and maybe the battery up there or at least in the grab console... A heavy Yeti casting platform on the front deck would help as well I'll bet. Anything to help level it out more without sacrificing draft... right?

I'd still get trim tabs... gotta keep that nose down where I'd run that little bote.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Setback hmmmm, that's what a pocket tunnel does.
That setback is already the length of the tunnel.
Don't see where you're going to get much more out of it.
Think about it....look at running angle, water flow, wake vee.
Visualize what's happening as water flows under the hull, tilted at 5 degrees from horizontal..
Picture that angle with the lower unit, tunnel and water flow.
Give it serious thought and sketch what happens as the boat moves through the water. I have.



I'm going to offer an opinion that may, or may not, irritate some marine parts suppliers.... 


A builder spends a ton of time, labor and money, designing an extreme skinny water hull.
Forms the hull so strength/rigidity is a product of shape, to save on materials and cut weight.
This allows the hull to float shallow and access places where fish rarely see fisherman.
Look at that concept...float extremely shallow...find fish that aren't hammered on a daily basis.
Elegant in it's simplicity. Cut weight = float shallow = catch fish. Now we get that hull
which as built will get you to where the fish are, because of it's minimalist design, then, due to
effective marketing ploys, start bolting on items which increase weight/draft and start to exclude
you from accessing those skinny waters that were the reason for purchasing the boat in the first place.

                                                              


Jack plate on a ShadowCast...not needed.
Heavy outboard on transom...not needed.
Poling/casting platform....I think I covered that in a previous rant.
Trim tabs...only if travelling long distances.

Don't mess up the design by adding useless weight.
You want a warwagon with all the bells and whistles and platforms and storage?
Get a full sized flats boat and join the rest of the crowd plowing bottom at the edge of the shallows.

Me?...I'm gonna be so far back in the skinny that even the mud minnows are going to be surprised to see me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting the 9x9 tabs on mine Also will have a new 25 merc 2 stroke sea pro on it. I will do some research on the maunal jack plate and cupped prop. If I can add those without affecting draft I might as well.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright El9 you can be the guinne pig!  

When I look at those running picks, I agree with Brett's logic, but I'm thinking about where I fish and the need to run skinny, and how could I get the ShadowCast to run skinnier?  I'd need to get the bow down.  The first obvious fix for that is to move as much necessary weight as forward possible (gas, battery, required saftey gear, etc.); this will also help draft less.  The next obvious option is Trim Tabs so that you can nose down while running.

With the nose held down with tabs, the angle of the tunnel is no longer level, but angled up in the back.  This would allow a rooster tail of water to shoot up above the normal water level while on plane.  The faster you're going, the farther back from the transom the peak of the wake or rooster tail is.  Hence the purpose of a jackplate with set-back.  This is why trim tabs are so common here in Texas.  I've even seen some larger bay boats with out a tunnel be able to use enough set-back to jack their motor up and have most of their prop above the bottom of their boat while on plane due to the rooster-tail effect.  Of course, that set up was extreme and sat very squatty at rest which did increase draft.  They were obviously much more worried about running skinny than drafting skinny...

Now you just have to find out how much set-back you can get away with your boat/motor of choice without completely killing your draft at rest.  This thread is awesome it has changed my opinion of the best way to set up a small skiff *for my needs*  

Trim tabs change everything...  and I need 'em


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I run a 25 yamaha with cupped 4 blade prop, Lenco tabs and Tsg electric jack plate and would not change anything at all. It is on a different style hull but the holeshot on that thing is awesome. The weight of the tsg is not much, 20-25 lbs? I like the ability to jack the motor up and tab down and still plane off in super skinny water. Once on a plane you can lower and run normal. I top out around 31.6 with me and a light load and only lose about 2 mph with an extra person. Very happy with the setup and loss in draft from the extra weight is minimal. Maybe 1/2" at the most. If you have not had a chance to try out a 4 blade then I would not count it out of the equation yet. I have a 3 blade also but will sacrifice the little loss in speed to be able to shoot out of the hole like this thing does..


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok this is the last time I am going to post on this thread even though I am the one that started it.
Yesterday after work I took the Shadowcast to an area that I could do a test run for you guys to see how shallow it will run with a from the factory setup. I found a flat that stayed a consistant 6 to 8" deep and reluctantly ran it. The boat with a total of about 400 lbs. in it ran the entire flat in 6" to 8" of water. I do believe that is the stupidest thing I have ever done to prove a point. That is barely enough water to get my ankles wet and I was running it at 30 mph. With no special prop and no jackplate or any of the other add ons that everyone except for Brett and a couple others want to stick on a really good little skiff. I don't understand the need to push something beyond it's limits of design just because it MIGHT handle it. So I am going to go enjoy my new boat pretty much anywhere I want to get and leave you guys to figure out a way to get all the way back to where I am. Like someone said the mud minnows will even be surprised to see me.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The how shallow it will run wars get a little crazy Iam with you fishfreek Anything less than 6-8 inches is very shallow and most times no need to be running all out in anything that shallow. Glad your happy with the boat is a cool little setup.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

im all about running boats over dry land. its my forte........


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

> Ok this is the last time I am going to post on this thread even though I am the one that started it.
> Yesterday after work I took the Shadowcast to an area that I could do a test run for you guys to see how shallow it will run with a from the factory setup. I found a flat that stayed a consistant 6 to 8" deep and reluctantly ran it. The boat with a total of about 400 lbs. in it ran the entire flat in 6" to 8" of water. I do believe that is the stupidest thing I have ever done to prove a point. That is barely enough water to get my ankles wet and I was running it at 30 mph. With no special prop and no jackplate or any of the other add ons that everyone except for Brett and a couple others want to stick on a really good little skiff. I don't understand the need to push something beyond it's limits of design just because it MIGHT handle it. So I am going to go enjoy my new boat pretty much anywhere I want to get and leave you guys to figure out a way to get all the way back to where I am. Like someone said the mud minnows will even be surprised to see me.


Sorry for the derail of your Skiff Thread. When new skiffs come out almost everyone is interested in the performance from a basic set-up to extreme.

Start a new thread like many have done before. 



You are completely right in when you say " that was the stupidest thing I have done to prove a point". 

There are other ways to test how shallow a skiff can run in without scarring the bottom, destroying your lower unit or worse. 

I don't think anyone one here was expecting or asking you to run your skiff @ WOT 30mph over a flat until you scraped bottom with your skeg and then came back to measure it.

Not trying to call you out if you are new to shallow water.

See you out there.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

So Brett how do you know all about this running skinny in a micro skiff?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

nuff said?   :-?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

> nuff said?   :-?


Plus you probably got some air with that Binimi. ;D


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

> Ok this is the last time I am going to post on this thread even though I am the one that started it.
> Yesterday after work I took the Shadowcast to an area that I could do a test run for you guys to see how shallow it will run with a from the factory setup. I found a flat that stayed a consistant 6 to 8" deep and reluctantly ran it. The boat with a total of about 400 lbs. in it ran the entire flat in 6" to 8" of water. I do believe that is the stupidest thing I have ever done to prove a point. That is barely enough water to get my ankles wet and I was running it at 30 mph. With no special prop and no jackplate or any of the other add ons that everyone except for Brett and a couple others want to stick on a really good little skiff. I don't understand the need to push something beyond it's limits of design just because it MIGHT handle it. So I am going to go enjoy my new boat pretty much anywhere I want to get and leave you guys to figure out a way to get all the way back to where I am. Like someone said the mud minnows will even be surprised to see me.


Awesome info right there!!! Now, how deep do you have to be to get up? hehehe


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For what it's worth when Fishfreek took me out on his skiff we ran over a bar in the St. Johns where I have previously hit with my old 15 hpx. we ran over the area going 25 or 30 and I had a death grip on the yeti expecting to be in the water. We flew over the spot which I know for a fact is less than 12 inches deep so the basic setup from the factory is more than adequate.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A shallow running, technical poling skiff is not meant for everyone. I once was scared running across a shallow bar in my old John. When I was 10 years old.... ;D


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

that thing will run shallower than you could ever need it to be.
with bretts setup jet drive thats as skinny as it gets. on the shadow cast... you talkin runnin skinnier than u can float. if u need more than that you should stick to fishin the piers.

with 
jp tnt cupped chopper nose cone low water pickups and everything on a lets say 15hp 2 stroke ss maybe 3 inches u could run in thats just dumb. but them oyster bars are no joke.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

I have responded in the General Forum
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1333048955

FishFreak, thanks for your pics and info on one really cool ShadowCast! Nice mess of trout by the way... or are they called Weakfish over there? I'm diggin' the dead grass hull color. Does anyone know if there's a deck color that will perfectly match a tan yeti or would it get too hot having a deck that dark? What size Yeti is that?


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> nuff said?   :-?


you think that thing runs shallow check out his video. 
http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/5/24/skinny-water-sledding.html


----------

